# I appreciate any clarity given in regards to online mileage on the summary page



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Good Morning, On my summary page it says I drove roughly 25,000 miles, but grossed roughly $33,000 on my 1099k. I'm rarely in San Francisco and I rarely receive surges or boost, so at .75 cents a mile, how is that even possible? When contacting Uber, they say the 25,000 miles refers to ALL the miles driven while online (dead time, driving to a pick up, and the actual ride), but it has to be off by A LOT. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Embe408 said:


> Good Morning, On my summary page it says I drove roughly 25,000 miles, but grossed roughly $33,000 on my 1099k. I'm rarely in San Francisco and I rarely receive surges or boost, so at .75 cents a mile, how is that even possible? When contacting Uber, they say the 25,000 miles refers to ALL the miles driven while online (dead time, driving to a pick up, and the actual ride), but it has to be off by A LOT. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


Ignore Uber's records and use your own mileage log.


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Ignore Uber's records and use your own mileage log.


Thank you for your time and response. My only issue is my log has over 40,000 miles, while Uber has me at 25,000. Is this a normal occurrence?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Embe408 said:


> Thank you for your time and response. My only issue is my log has over 40,000 miles, while Uber has me at 25,000. Is this a normal occurrence?


Did you happen to drive for Lyft, or log miles headed to a sweet spot before turning on the app? Are you deducting booking fees, tolls, etc from the gross shown? You should be able to match your bank deposits with the figures provided.


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did you happen to drive for Lyft, or log miles headed to a sweet spot before turning on the app? Are you deducting booking fees, tolls, etc from the gross shown? You should be able to match your bank deposits with the figures provided.


Thank you for your time and response. No, I didn't drive for lyft and rarely did I turn my app off to drive to a better location. Most times, the app was left on during dead time. Roughly $33,000 was what I grossed on 1099k and once I took out Uber fees I was at roughly $24000.

I'm curious as to:

1) I grossed (before uber fees) $33,000 and if it's at .75 cents a mile. 45,000 miles at .75 is 33,750. Which is why Uber having my total miles at 25,000 doesnt make any sense to me. Now, I'm not accounting for the time at .15 cents a minute, but what reason could there be for such a large disparity? Other than Uber just being completely off?

2)If this is a common occurrence amongst drivers to have such a huge discrepancy between numbers? Because, Uber is saying that the online miles on the summary account for EVERYTHING.

3)I'm completely new to this, so at best, I'm ignorant when it comes to how all this works, so any information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

There is only two ways prescribed by the tax code for reporting vehicle expenses. One is actual expenses and the other is the mileage method. Both require a mileage log and the IRS will only accept your log as proof of the vehicle expenses your claiming. There is nothing in the code or IRS regulations that talks about mileage records kept by Uber. If it's not in the code you can't use it and the IRS can't use it either. Fair is fair! 
It really doesn't matter if it's a common occurrence or not. It just doesn't matter at all, until Congress changes the code or the IRS changes the regulations. If your log is a true representation of your "business miles" use the numbers on your return and don't look back! Just don't loose your log.


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> There is only two ways prescribed by the tax code for reporting vehicle expenses. One is actual expenses and the other is the mileage method. Both require a mileage log and the IRS will only accept your log as proof of the vehicle expenses your claiming. There is nothing in the code or IRS regulations that talks about mileage records kept by Uber. If it's not in the code you can't use it and the IRS can't use it either. Fair is fair!
> It really doesn't matter if it's a common occurrence or not. It just doesn't matter at all, until Congress changes the code or the IRS changes the regulations. If your log is a true representation of your "business miles" use the numbers on your return and don't look back! Just don't loose your log.


You have been more than helpful and to say I appreciate your time and responses is an understatement. Thank you for the peace of mind! God bless!


----------



## Justin T (Feb 14, 2018)

Great reply, UberTaxPro. Take the standard deduction and use your mileage. Be sure your mileage log is in an IRS compliant format!


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Justin T said:


> Great reply, UberTaxPro. Take the standard deduction and use your mileage. Be sure your mileage log is in an IRS compliant format!


Thank you for your assistance!


----------

